# Microsoft bestätigt IIS-Lücke



## Newsfeed (29 Dezember 2009)

Die Lücke soll sich allerdings in Standardinstallationen nicht aunutzen lassen. Wann es einen Patch gibt, ist unklar. Anleitungen zur Absicherungen bieten jedoch erste Hilfe.

Weiterlesen...


----------

